# Playing with somebody else



## geline (Apr 23, 2006)

If you are going to be paired by somebody you don't know, would you ever care? What effect would that have on you and your game?


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

If anything I tend to play better as I concentrate more on my game than having a conversation.


----------



## GolfBoy (May 13, 2006)

It depends on the person. I can't really concentrate on hitting the ball when somebody is talking to me. The person just has to be quiet and I won't mind them.


----------



## bigboy (May 25, 2006)

I get paired with people all the time I don't know. I really don't mind it and just try to talk and have fun with the person/people. Its a great chance to make new acquaintances.


----------



## reins (May 30, 2006)

I'm slowly getting over it, I used to get very frustrated because I would worry abou how they saw me. Now I've seen plenty of bad golfers and I can beat most that I am paired up with so I'm not so self consious anymore.


----------



## Carolina (May 31, 2006)

I ussually dont get messed up, unless that person is really good or makes fun of you. If this person is kind and is there for fun and sport it really doesnt bother me.


----------

